# Sony KDL52W3000 52 in BRAVIA W series 1080p LCD Flat HDTV for sale $700us Dollars.



## muraqworlds (Dec 16, 2009)

We are importer & exporter dealers on all brand new models of television sets at very cheap price with complete accessories. We are good / great in selling to bulks buyers and also individuals buyers.

We have alots of items available for sale now, if you are interested in purchasing any one of them, kindly send to us an email with your enquiries to the below two company email address below :

Contact Name: Terry Moore

Contact E-mail: [email protected]

Visit our website for good enquiries: Electroncs Shopping Mall - Home

Chat with us on hotmail messenger: [email protected]

Samsung HL-R5688W 56 in Rear-Projection DLP TV...............$550us Dollars.
Samsung HL-R5667W 56 in Rear-Projection DLP TV...............$500us Dollars.
Samsung HLR5078W 50 in Rear-Projection DLP TV................$500us Dollars.
Samsung HP-R4252 42 in Flat Panel Plasma TV..................$450us Dollars.
Samsung HL-R5067W 50 in Rear-Projection DLP TV...............$450us Dollars.
Samsung HL-R4266W 42 in Rear-Projection DLP TV...............$400us Dollars.
Samsung LN-R408D 40 in Flat Panel LCD TV.....................$400us Dollars.
Samsung HL-R4667W 46 in Rear-Projection DLP TV...............$400us Dollars.
Samsung LN-R268W 26 in Flat Panel LCD TV.....................$350us Dollars.
Samsung SlimFit TX-R3079WH 30 in Flat CRT TV.................$350us Dollars.
Samsung LN-R268W 26 in Flat Panel LCD TV.....................$300us Dollars.

Panasonic TH-50PZ77U 50" Class 1080p Plasma Flat Panel HDTV..$590us Dollars.
Panasonic 42" 1080p Flat-Panel Plasma HDTV...................$550us Dollars.
Panasonic 50" 1080p Flat-Panel Plasma HDTV ..................$630us Dollars.
Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK 50 in Flat Panel Plasma TV.............$500us Dollars.
Panasonic TH-42PWD8UK 42 in Flat Panel Plasma TV.............$350us Dollars.
Pioneer PureVision PDP-5060HD 50 in Flat Panel Plasma TV.....$500us Dollars.
Panasonic TH-42PHD8UK 42 in Flat Panel Plasma TV.............$400us Dollars.
Panasonic Onyx TH50PX500U 50 in Flat Panel Plasma TV.........$500us Dollars.
Panasonic 42 Flat Panel HD Plasma TV TH42PHD9UK .............$500us Dollars.
Panasonic TH58PZ700U 58" Plasma Flat Panel HDTV..............$750us Dollars.
Panasonic 42"" Plasma Flat Panel HDTV In Black - TH42PX75U...$560us Dollars.

Pioneer PureVision PDP-5060HD 50 in Flat Panel Plasma TV.....$500us Dollars.
Panasonic TH-65PF9UK 65 in Plasma television.................$700us Dollars.
Panasonic TH58PX600U 58 in HDTV Plasma Television............$600us Dollars.
Panasonic TH-58PZ750U 58 in HDTV Plasma Television...........$550us Dollars.
Panasonic TH-50PH9UK 50 in Plasma Television.................$550us Dollars.
Panasonic TH-50PX600U 50 in HDTV Plasma Television...........$500us Dollars.
Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK 50 in Flat Panel Plasma TV.............$500us Dollars.
Panasonic Onyx TH50PX500U 50 in Flat Panel Plasma TV.........$500us Dollars.
Panasonic TH-50PF9UK 50 in Plasma Television.................$500us Dollars.
Panasonic TH-42PX75U 42 in Plasma Television.................$400us Dollars.
Panasonic TH-42PHD8UK 42 in Flat Panel Plasma TV.............$400us Dollars.
Panasonic TH-42PWD8UK 42 in Flat Panel Plasma TV.............$350us Dollars.
Panasonic TC-32LX60 32 in LCD Television.....................$400us Dollars.
Pioneer PureVision PDP-6070HD 60 in Flat Panel Plasma TV.....$600us Dollars.
Pioneer Elite PRO-FHD1 50 in HDTV-Ready Plasma Television....$650us Dollars.
Pioneer PDP-4270HD 42 in Plasma Television...................$530us Dollars.

Pioneer Elite PRO-1140HD 50 in HDTV Plasma Television........$700us Dollars.
Pioneer PDP-5070HD 50 in Plasma Television...................$650us Dollars.
Pioneer Elite PRO-1540HD 60 in Plasma Television.............$900us Dollars.
Pioneer PDP-4280XD 42 in Plasma Television...................$700us Dollars.
Pioneer PDP-5000EX 50 in Plasma Television...................$600us Dollars.
Pioneer PDP-607CMX Z0 in Plasma Television...................$900us Dollars.
Pioneer PRO-1150HD 50 in Plasma Television...................$800us Dollars.
Pioneer PDP-4271HD 42 in Plasma Television...................$400us Dollars.
Pioneer PDP-5071HD 50 in HDTV Plasma Television..............$550us Dollars.

Sony KDL40XBR5 40inch BRAVIA XBR series 1080p 120Hz LCD Flat.$650us Dollars.
Sony KDL-52XBR4 52" 16:9 Bravia XBR LCD 1080p HDTV...........$800us Dollars.
Sony KDL52W3000 52 in BRAVIA W series 1080p LCD Flat HDTV....$700us Dollars.
Sony FWD-50PX1 50 in Plasma Television.......................$600us Dollars.
Sony FWD50PX2/B 50 in Plasma Television......................$600us Dollars.
Sony PFM-42V1 42 in EDTV-Ready Plasma Television.............$450us Dollars.
Sony FWD-42PX2S 42 in Plasma Television......................$450us Dollars.
Sony FWD-42PV1 42 in EDTV-Ready Plasma Television............$400us Dollars.

Sony Wega KLV-S32A10 32 in Flat Panel LCD TV.................$300us Dollars.
Sony Wega KDF-E50A10 50 in LCD Rear-Projection TV............$450us Dollars.
Sony Wega KDL-V40XBR1 40 in Flat Panel LCD TV................$400us Dollars.
Sony Wega KD-36FS130 36 in Flat Screen TV....................$400us Dollars.

Sony BRAVIA XBR KDL-V32XBR1 32 in Flat Panel LCD TV..........$350us Dollars.
Sony BRAVIA XBR 40" 1080p Flat-Panel LCD HDTV ...............$500us Dollars.
46" BRAVIA V series LCD Flat Panel HDTV KDL-46V2500 .........$600us Dollars.

Dell W4201C 42 in HDTV Plasma Television.....................$700us Dollars.
Dell W5001C 50 in HDTV Plasma Television.....................$500us Dollars.
Dell W4200 42 in HDTV Plasma Television......................$600us Dollars.

Sharp Aquos LC-45GX6U 45 in Flat Panel LCD TV................$500us Dollars.
Sharp Aquos LC-45GD7U 45 in Flat Panel LCD TV................$450us Dollars.
Sharp Aquos LC-37D7U 37 in Flat Panel LCD TV.................$400us Dollars.
Sharp Aquos LC-32DA5U 32 in Flat Panel LCD TV................$350us Dollars.
Sharp Aquos LC45GD4U 45 in Flat Panel LCD TV.................$350us Dollars.
Sharp Aquos LC-26DA5U 26 in LCD TV...........................$300us Dollars.
Sharp Aquos LC-20S4U 20 in Flat Panel LCD TV.................$250us Dollars.

Philips 63PF9631D 63 in Plasma Television....................$740us Dollars.
Philips 50PF7320A 50 in HDTV Plasma Television...............$650us Dollars.
Philips BDH5021V 50 in HDTV-Ready Plasma Television..........$580us Dollars.
Philips 50PF9830A 50 in HDTV Plasma Television...............$700us Dollars.
Philips 50PF9630A 50 in HDTV Plasma Television...............$700us Dollars.
Philips 50PFP5332D 50 in Plasma Television...................$600us Dollars.
PHILIPS AMBILIGHT 42" LCD HDTV Television....................$800us Dollars.
Philips 47" 1080p Full HD LCD Ambilight TV - 47PFL7432D......$900us Dollars.
PHILLIPS -52" LCD Ambilight HDTV. Model - 52PFL7432D/37......$900us Dollars.
Philips 50PF9631D 50 in HDTV-Ready Plasma Television.........$650us Dollars.
Philips 50PF7321D 50 in HDTV Plasma Television...............$540us Dollars.
Philips 42PF7321 42 in HDTV Plasma Television................$500us Dollars.
Philips 42PFP5332D 42 in Plasma Television...................$400us Dollars.
Philips 42PF9631D 42 in Plasma Television....................$450us Dollars.
Philips 42MF231D 42 in Plasma Television.....................$550us Dollars.
Philips 42PF7320A 42 in HDTV Plasma Television...............$600us Dollars.
Philips BDH4241V 42 in HDTV-Ready Plasma Television..........$360us Dollars.
Philips 42MF130A 42 in EDTV Plasma Television................$600us Dollars.
Philips 42PF9976 42 in HDTV-Ready Plasma Television..........$550us Dollars.
Philips 42PF9831 42 in HDTV-Ready LCD Television.............$570us Dollars.
Philips 32PF7321D - 32" LCD TV...............................$450us Dollars.
Philips 32PFL5332D - 32" LCD TV..............................$300us Dollars.
Philips 32PF5321D - 32" LCD TV...............................$400us Dollars.

LG 71PY1M 71 in HDTV-Ready Plasma Television.................$900us Dollars.
LG 60PY3D 60 in HDTV Plasma Television.......................$750us Dollars.
LG MU-60PZ95V 60 in HDTV-Ready Plasma Television.............$650us Dollars.
LG 60PC1D 60 in Plasma Television............................$840us Dollars.
LG 50PX5D 50 in HDTV Plasma Television.......................$600us Dollars.
LG 50PX4DR 50 in Plasma Television TV/DVR Combo..............$550us Dollars.
LG 50PM1M 50 in HDTV-Ready Plasma Television.................$700us Dollars.
LG 50PC5D 50 in HDTV Plasma Television.......................$650us Dollars.
LG 42PC5D 42 in HDTV Plasma Television.......................$500us Dollars.
LG 42PC5DC 42 in HDTV Plasma Television......................$400us Dollars.
LG 42PX7DC 42 in HDTV Plasma Television......................$385us Dollars.

Note : If you are interested in purchasing any particular item from us, kindly send to us an email with your enquiries to the below two company email address below :

Contact Name: Terry Moore

Contact E-mail: [email protected]

Visit our website for good enquiries: Electroncs Shopping Mall - Home

Chat with us on hotmail messenger: [email protected]

Thanks & God Bless.

Sony KDL52W3000 52 in BRAVIA W series 1080p LCD Flat HDTV for sale $700us Dollars.


----------

